# Ersten 2 Ingi pets in cataclysm bekannt



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

huhu liebe mit ingis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad die ersten beiden ingi pets in cataclysm gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich will ich euch diese nicht vorenthalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw mir gefallen die haustiere sehr am meisten der persönliche weltenzerstörer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (10. August 2010)

Jo sehen schon nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

gefällt mir sehr gut^^ 
vll ists ja so wie bei den robotern (argh wie hiessen die nochmal, waren zwar nicht von ingis, sondern glaub weihnachtsfest, aber egal) und die weltenzerstörer kämpfen dann gegeneinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (10. August 2010)

Ach meinste die Blauen und Roten Robos, die nur die Amis bekommen hatten und in EU nur durch nen bug? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jo, die waren Nice, aber denke nicht, das die Weltenzerstörer gegeneinander fighten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. August 2010)

KunQ schrieb:


> Ach meinste die Blauen und Roten Robos, die nur die Amis bekommen hatten und in EU nur durch nen bug?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



genau die^^
naja, wenns im amivorschlagsforum auftaucht und anklang findet, darf man noch hoffen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KunQ (10. August 2010)

Wär aufjedenfall sau geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (10. August 2010)

Also ich finf sie wie gesagt beide einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und hoffentlich bleiben sie nur für uns ingis erhältlich


----------



## Cathan (5. September 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> Also ich finf sie wie gesagt beide einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich finde die sehen wirklich gut aus. Passt auch sehr gut zur Ingenieurskunst.

Wenn sie sich gut verkaufen und guten Profit abwerfen bin ich dafür sie jedem zugäglich zu machen.
(und Ja ich bin geldgeil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Frozzi (5. September 2010)

ich find sie auch sehr geil , hoffe das sie net einfach nur hinterher dackeln sondern aktiv sind ;P
und mir wäre es egal ob beim aufheben oder anlegen gebunden, solange nicht alle Ingi Pets für alle erhältlich sind ....


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Wie gern wäre ich gerade ein Ingi. Ein durchgeknallter Gnomeningenieur aus Gnomeregan sieht bestimmt genial mit einem solchen Begleiter aus.

Grüße,
DL


----------



## Werhamster (10. September 2010)

Der blaue "Teufelshäscher" ist ja toll, haben will! Hoffentlich macht er auch den Sound wenn man ihn anklickt. ^^


----------



## blaQmind (10. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Ich finde die sehen wirklich gut aus. Passt auch sehr gut zur Ingenieurskunst.
> 
> Wenn sie sich gut verkaufen und guten Profit abwerfen bin ich dafür sie jedem zugäglich zu machen.
> (und Ja ich bin geldgeil
> ...



oben steht ja derzeit bei den bildern binds when picked up 
also nix mit verkaufen

kann sich aber ja ändern^^


----------



## Versace83 (15. September 2010)

blaQmind schrieb:


> oben steht ja derzeit bei den bildern binds when picked up
> also nix mit verkaufen
> 
> kann sich aber ja ändern^^



ich hoffe nicht dass sich das noch aendert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (23. September 2010)

nais nais

aber neben pets möchte ich noch andere tolle sachen wie laserschwert oder sowas sehn ^^


----------



## Mageleo (8. Oktober 2010)

Was ich mir natürlich als Ingi Fahrzeug wünschen würde, wäre einen amphibienfahrzeug,Uboot, oder ein Gehfährt womit man überall gut ist zu land,unter wasser,und zur luft so ein allrounder sollte aber seelengebunden sein für den ingi.


----------



## Thuzur (14. Oktober 2010)

Mich würde ja auch mal interessieren, wie groß der Weltenzerstören wird!?
Wäre doch klasse, wenn der so richtig groß wäre und mich als Zwerg locker überragt^^


----------

